# Any pigs in Calhoun County?



## BooTz007 (Oct 15, 2010)

Wild pigs that is. Well are there any here? Would love to go out and hunt a few. I got a hankering for Pulled Pork Sammies


----------



## gatorman841 (Mar 4, 2010)

Been hunting calhoun for 16yrs and never have heard of any or seen them, last 4 years us and a few neighbors have had trail cams set up and 0, i wish!!!!!


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

Born and raised and been hunting Calhoun for 22yrs.. I've never seen a wild pig or talked anyone who has...Hope it stays that way too


----------



## tmanmi (Sep 20, 2005)

Try the Copper or Charlie's after mid-night. But seriously, I have lived there out in the sticks my entire life and have not seen or heard of any sightings.


----------

